# سؤال بسيط جدا وحد يجاوبنى



## elham22 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
انا مهندسه مبتدأه وكنت عايزه اسأل ايه الفرق بين النظام الاوتوماتيك واليدوى(عصايه الفتيس والتروس) فى السياره وايه هو اكبر ترس وايه اصغر ترس ده بالنسبه لليدوى



شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## د.محبس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

The small gear is Pinion and the big is Gear
as the sun and other planets
theoretically


----------



## elham22 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

يادكتور حضرتك مش فاهمنى
انا قصدى اكبر ترس فى المجموعه التى تشغل عصايه الفتيس وتتحكم فى سرعه السياره
وشكرا


----------



## elham22 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*سؤال بسيط ولو سمحتوا حد يجاوبنى ضرورى*

*لسلام عليكم
انا مهندسه مبتدأه وكنت عايزه اسأل ايه الفرق بين النظام الاوتوماتيك واليدوى(عصايه الفتيس والتروس) فى السياره وايه هو اكبر ترس وايه اصغر ترس ده بالنسبه لليدوى



شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## د.محبس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

عفوا انا من العراق ولم اعرف كلمة فتيس ماذا تعاني 
اول مرة تمر علية هذه الكلمة


----------



## elham22 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية في السيارات *
*Automatic transmission* 


أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية والتي يرمز لها عادة بالمختصر AT وهي أجهزة تغيير سرع تقوم بتغيير السرع بصورة اوتوماتيكية او آلية حسب حركة السيارة وبذلك تعطي للسائق الحرية بعدم تغيير السرعة يدويا وهذا يحتاج الى استخدام بعض الملحقات الإضافية .
اغلب أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية لها مدى واسع من معدلات تغيير السرع الممكنة ,مع وجود سماحية لحالة التوقف *parking * وهذه الميزة سوف تقوم بمراقبة القدرة الخارجة من الجهاز . ومع ذلك بعض الأنواع البسيطة يكون لها معدلات سرع محددة او سرعة محرك ثابتة وهذه تستخدم جهاز محول العزم *Torque converter*) ) لتزويد الإطارات القائدة للسيارة بنسب تخفيض متغيرة من محركها .

****مقارنة أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية مع صناديق التروس العادية (اليدوية):*
معظم السيارات المباعة في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية منذ عام 1950م زودت بأجهزة نقل حركة اوتوماتيكية ,ومعظم الأسواق الآسيوية منذ عام 1990م اكتسبت فيها هذه الأجهزة شعبية واسعة .
الأجهزة هذه تحتاج الى كفاءة وقود وقدرة اقل مما تحتاجها الأجهزة العادية . وكذلك هي سهلة الاستخدام بالنسبة لقائدي المركبات المبتدئين ,وفي بعض الدول أثناء منح إجازة السوق لا يسمح باستخدام المركبات المزودة بأجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية في اختبار السياقة ويسمح باستخدام المركبات المزودة بصناديق التروس العادية (*gear box*) كونها أصعب في القيادة .

** الخيارات المتاحة في أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية **Automatic transmission mode*s:
عادة في اختيار الموضع الملائم لعتلة تغيير السرع يقوم السائق بتحريك العتلة الى الموضع المطلوب وتكون العتلة مثبتة على عمود القيادة او بجانب السائق وفي المواصفات الاميركية يجب ان تكون بالترتيب (P-R-N-D-L) اتجاه الحركة يكون (من اليمين الى اليسار ,من الأعلى الى الأسفل او باتجاه عقرب الساعة ). وهناك ترتيبات أخرى حسب الموديل والمصنع والشائعة هي :
1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*(**P**) **Park** حالة التوقف* : هذا الاختيار يقوم بقفل جهاز نقل الحركة الاتوماتيكي ميكانيكيا ويقيد حركة السيارة بأي اتجاه , ولكن تبقى حركة الإطارات القائدة والمنقادة غير مقيدة ولهذا يوصى في هذه الحالة باستخدام الموقف اليدوي (*hand brake*) لكونه يقوم في معظم الحالات بقفل حركة الإطارات الخلفية وللمساعدة في تقليل الإجهاد على خابور قفل الجهاز . يجب السماح للمركبة بالتوقف الكلي قبل اختيار الوضع (P) لتجنب التضرر . ويجب على السائق الضغط على دواسة الموقف قبل التحرير من الوضع (P) ويمكن استخدام وضع (N) الحياد مع الموقف اليدوي في حالة التوقف .
2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*(**R**) **Reverse** الحركة الى الخلف* : هذا الاختيار يضع ترس الحركة الخلفية في العمل حيث يمكن للمركبة الحركة الى الخلف , وقبل اختيار هذا الوضع يجب على السائق السماح للمركبة بالتوقف الكلي عن الحركة والا يتم التسبب في تحطم الجهاز وفي بعض أجهزة الحديثة توضع أجهزة إضافية للحماية ولكنها لا تحمي بشكل كامل لذا يجب الالتزام بالاستخدام الامثل لهذه الأجهزة وللسماح لهذا الوضع بالتأثير على السيارة يجب رفع القدم عن دواسة الموقف تدريجيا .
3-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*(**N**) **No gear |Neutral** وضع الحياد* : هذا الوضع يقوم بفصل جهاز نقل الحركة عن العجلات ولهذا يمكن للسيارة الحركة بحرية تحت تأثير وزنها ولهذا يجب استخدام الموقف اليدوي ويكون اختيار هذا الوضع في بداية التشغيل . 
4-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*(**D**) **Drive **وضع القيادة* : هذا الوضع يتيح للسيارة بالحركة الى الأمام والتسارع في نطاق النسبة المحددة للتخفيض ,وعدد التروس للتخفيض في جهاز نقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي يعتمد على الموديل ,ويكون عددها عادة 3,4 (وفي بعض الأحيان 5,6) وتوجد في سيارات 7,Audi , VW وفي سيارات 8 BMW MS وفي الموديلات الحديثة من سيارات Lexus .وفي بعض التصاميم في هذا الوضع يتم قفل الأبواب آليا وكذلك عدم اشتغال المصابيح نهارا .
5-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*Over Drive ([D],or a boxed D)* : هذا الاختيار يستعمل في بعض الأجهزة للسماح للكومبيوترات المسيطرة للقيام بعملية مضاعفة السرعة آليا وهذا المفتاح ODيضع المركبة في سرعة ثابتة او تعجيلmps 45-35تقريبا(272Km\h) ويستمر العمل بهذا الاختيار ما لم تظهر الحاجة الى نمرة اقل .
6-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] * : Second (2 or S)*هذا الاختيار يحدد حركة السيارة بالنمرتين الاولى والثانية او التثبيت على النمرة الثانية فقط . وتستخدم في ظروف تساقط الثلج او صعود المرتفعات في فصل الشتاء , وفي بعض الأجهزة يتم التغيير الى النمرة 2 آليا في حالة بلوغ السرعة الى مرحلة الخطر لمنع تحطم المحرك .
7-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] *First (1 or L)* :هذا الاختيار يقفل الجهاز على النمرة 1فقط ولا يتحول الى أي نمرة أخرى وهذا أيضا يستخدم في فصل الشتاء او السحب .
8-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*D5* – تستخدم في سيارات Honda وAcura وتمتلك خمسة سرع للطرق السريعة ويمكن السيطرة عليها يدويا .
9-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*D4* –وهذا الاختيار أيضا يوجد في سيارات Honda للسياقة داخل المدن .
* D3* -10*-*وهذا الاختيار يوجد في سيارات هوندا بالاستخدام اليدوي للتوقف في الازدحام او القيادة داخل المدن .
11- *+ − and M* : هذا الاختيار يدوي لنمر الجهاز الأوتوماتيكي ,والسائق يستطيع اختيار الوضع كما في الأجهزة الشبه الاوتوماتيكية .

****أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية الهيدروليكية *Hydraulic automatic transmissions 
الأنواع الشائعة من هذه الأجهزة تستخدم رابط هيدروليكي fluid coupling او محول عزم torque converter ومجموعة من التروس الكوكبية planetary gearsets لزيادة العزم ومضاعفته 

**الأجزاء وطريقة العمل *Parts and operation*:*
تتكون أجهزة نقل الحركة الاتوماتيكية الهيدروليكية من الأجزاء التالية :
1-الرابط الهيدروليكي fluid coupling او محول العزم torque converter وهو ترتيب هيدروليكي يتكون من جزأين رئيسيين مضخة وتوربين يوضعان داخل وعاء مغلق ذات أرياش داخلية ثابتة لمنع التدفق الداخلي للسائل وزيادة الكفاءة ويربط مباشرة بين المحرك وأجهزة نقل الحركة ,وهو يأخذ محل القابض او الفاصل Clutch الميكانيكي في السيارات العادية . وهذا الترتيب يسمح للمحرك بالاشتغال بحرية اكبر . ومحول العزم هو جهاز يزودنا بكميات مختلفة من العزم المضاعف عند دوران المحرك بسرعة بطيئة .
2- *التروس الكوكبية* *Planetary gearset ** :*
مجموعة التروس الكوكبية والفواصل تعمل بواسطة القوة الهيدروليكية والتي يسيطر عليها بواسطة صمام , تعطي اثنين او أكثر من نسب التخفيض . 
3-*كتلة الصمام* *Valve body **:*
مركز السيطرة الهيدروليكية الذي يستلم السائل المضغوط من المضخة الرئيسية العاملة من قبل الرابط الهيدروليكي او محول العزم . الضغط يأتي من هذه المضخة ويستخدم لإدارة المنظومةمن الصمامات ذات النوابض , وصمامات كروية مع مكبس . الصمامات تستخدم ضغط المضخة والضغط القادم من المسيطر ذات الطرد المركزي Centrifugal governor  جهة خروجالقدرة (مثل الإشارات الهيدروليكية من معدل او حاكم صمامات الانتقاء وصمامات التعديل ) للسيطرة على نسبة التخفيض المختارة في مجموعة التروس الكوكبية حسب تغير سرعة محرك السيارة , تغير ضغط السائل في المنظومة يسبب فتح وغلق الصمامات كل حسب التنظيم المسبق له , والضغط الهيدروليكي المسيطر عليه من قبل هذه الصمامات تقوم بتشغيل عدد من الفواصل والموقفات والتي تسيطر بدورها على مجموعة التروس الكوكبية (المسننات) حيث ان إيقاف كل مسنن عن الحركة يؤدي الى الحصول على نسبة تخفيض مختلفة للوصول الى النسبة المثالية حسب ظروف وسرعة المحرك. وفي التصاميم الحديثة لأجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية الصمامات يسيطر عليها بطريقة الكتروميكانيكية وتعمل متزامنة مع متطلبات سرعة المحرك .
4- *زيت الهيدروليك* *والتزييت **Hydraulic and lubricating oil ** : *
ويسمى سائل أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية Automatic Transmission Fluid او (ATF) , حيث يوفر التزييت للمنظومة ويمنع التآكل و يأمن النقل الهيدروليكي للقدرة الميكانيكية . وهذا السائل هو من المنتجات النفطية له خواص نقل الحركة بسلاسة وزيادة عمر الخدمة للأجهزة ومستوى السائل في الجهاز يجب ان يخضع للفحص الدوري وتعويض النقص الحاصل فيه الى المستوى الموصى به من قبل الشركة المصنعة . التصميم المعقد للأجزاء وجسم الصمامات يجعل من أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية غالية الكلفة مقارنة مع صناديق التروس العادية ولهذا السبب تعطي الشركات عدة خيارات لزبائنها ,وفي الفترة الأخيرة حصل تطور باتجاه تقليل الكلفة . 

**أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية ذات التغير المستمر* Continuously variable transmissions :
النوع الأخر من أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية تسمى بذات التغير المستمر ( CVT) ,التي لها القابلية على تغيير نسبة التخفيض للتروس بسهولة بواسطة تغيير قطر زوج من الأحزمة (Belt) او سلسلة ( Chain) تربط على بكرات او دواليب او مخروط وبعض منها تستخدم دفع هيدروليكي باستخدام مضخة ذات إزاحة متغيرة (Variable displacement pump),ومحرك هيدروليكي لنقل القدرة بدون تروس. CVT  تصمم عادة لأنواع الوقود الفعالة وللسياقة داخل المدن ,وتقل كفاءتها بزيادة سرعة المحرك . 
والسلسلة المطورة الأخرى منها تسمى IVT( ( infinitely variable transmission ذات التغير الغير محدد .
وفي بعض التصاميم توضع سيطرة الكترونية على عمليات تغيير النسبة وتسمى (E-CVT) electronically-controlled CVT وفي هذه النوعية الأجهزة لها تروس ثابتة , ولكن النسبة بين سرعة الإطارات الى سرعة المحرك تتغير باستمرار بواسطة السيطرة على سرعة خارجة ثالثة الى تروس فرقية differential تستخدم محرك كهربائي . 

**أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية ذات السيطرة اليدوية *
Manually controlled automatic transmissions
معظم هذه الأجهزة تعطي للسائق مجموعة من الاختيارات للتبديل اليدوي لاختيار الاتجاه الى الأمام او الخلف او حالة الحياد وهذه لها بعض الأنواع :
1- *التراجع بواسطة الخانق* *Throttle kickdown*:
اغلب الأجهزة الاوتوماتيكية تحتوي على مفتاح كهربائي فيه جزء خانق يقوم بإجبار الجهاز للتحول الى نسبة اقل اذا أصبح الخانق مشغولا بشكل كلي . المفتاح عموما يعمل فقط عند سرعة الطريق المطلوبة . وذلك لمنع الحركة العكسية الى المحرك .
2- *اختيار الطراز* *Mode Selection*: هذا الاختيار يسمح للسائق الاختيار بين البرنامج المعد مسبقا لتغيير النمر , على سبيل المثال الاختيار الاقتصادي للوقود بواسطة التغيير الى سرعة اقل .
3*- معدلات التخفيض الواطئة* *Low gear ranges*: كثير من الأجهزة تحتوي على مفتاح منظم الذي يسمح للسائق تحديد نسبة التخفيض الأعلى المطلوبة التي يمكن للجهاز تحقيقها في الأجهزة القديمة هذه الميزة كانت تحقق بواسطة قفل ميكانيكي في جسم الصمامات لمنع تبديل السرعة ما لم يكن القفل محررا . في الأجهزة المسيطر عليها كومبيوتريا نفس التأثير يحصل عليه الكترونيا .
الجهاز يستطيع ان يبقى في حال تبديل آلي بين النسب الباقية :على سبيل المثال في المدى الثالث , الجهاز سوف يبدل السرعة من الاولى الى الثانية الى الثالثة ولكن ليس الى الرابعة او أكثر . بعض الأجهزة تقوم بالتبديل الى السرعة الأعلى اذا وصلت سرعة المحرك الى أعلى سرعة مسموح بها في المعدل المختار .
4- *السيطرة اليدوية **Manual controls*:في بعض الأجهزة يعطى للسائق اختيارا بالتحكم في تغيير نسبة التخفيض (عن طريق تحريك عتلة او الضغط على أزرار )وإدارة هيدروليكية كاملة , وهذا النوع من السيطرة مفيد خاصة في حالة الاستدارة ,لتفادي التبديل الغير مرغوب به وهذا حل وسط لتوازن المركبة . 
المبدل المزدوج (اليدوي والأوتوماتيكي ) Manumatic"" أنتج لأول مرة عام 1990م من قبل شركة Porsche تحت اسم تجاري Tiptronic والذي أصبح احد الخيارات للسيارات الرياضية ولباقي المركبات . مع انتشار السيطرة الالكترونية لأجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية أدى الى ان تصبح هذه الأجهزة ارخص , وتحتاج فقط الى برامج كومبيوترية software وتزود السائق بقابلية السيطرة اليدوية الحقيقية ,وهذا تغير كبير :بعض الأنظمة تهيمن على اختيار السائق تحت الظروف الحقيقية ,لفائدة من الإضرار بالمحرك .
5-* تحرير الترس الثاني **Second Gear Takeoff**: *بعض أجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية تثبت مباشرة بعد المحركات ذات القدرة العالية ,عند اختيار "2" يختار يدويا او بواسطة استخدام الخيار الشتوي سوف يتحول الى الاختيار الثاني بدلا من الأول وبعدها يبقى على هذا الخيار ما لم يتم التبديل الى D . وهذا يؤدي الى تقليل مضاعفة العزم باتجاه الأمام من حالة التوقف في ظروف السحب المقيدة بوجود الثلج على الطرق مثلا . 
تصمم بعض الأجهزة بصورة خاصة للسحب السريع والتي يكون فيها موقف الجهاز جزءا من جسم الصمامات اليدوية ويدار بواسطة صمامات مغناطيسية وموقف الجهاز يعمل بالتزامن مع السرعة الاولى والسرعة الخلفية لقفل الجهاز ومنع محور الدخول input shaft من الدوران وهذا يسمح للسائق زيادة سرعة المحرك ضد مقاومة جهاز محول العزم , وبعدها تبدأ السيارة بالانطلاق بسهولة .


----------



## thebest200 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*فتيس: gear lever 
*


----------



## thebest200 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*فتيس: gear lever 
*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت الكريمة إلهام 

ارجو مراجعة قسم هندسة السيارات فهناك في المواضيع المثبتة 

موضوعا يوضح الفروقات.
وهذا رابط موضوع 
مقارنة بين القير العادي والقير الاوتومتيك

وفقك الله . وبارك فيكِ.. وأهلاً وسهلاً بك في ملتقى كل العرب 
ملتفى المهندسين العرب.


----------

